# blue harvest moon



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2009)

Since time immemorial, fairies have celebrated the end of autumn with a revelry, and this particular autumn coincides with a blue harvest moon.

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να γράψω σκέτο "πανσέληνος" και να τελειώνω, αλλά ο λόγος που ρωτάω είναι ότι μου φαίνεται πως κάτι περίεργο τρέχει εδώ:

Harvest moon είναι η πιο κοντινή πανσέληνος στην φθινοπωρινή ισημερία, δηλαδή κοντά στις 23 Σεπτεμβρίου. Τότε, γιατί λέει πως γιορτάζουν οι νεράιδες το *τέλος *του φθινοπώρου; Την αρχή δεν έπρεπε να λέει;

Το blue moon, που σημαίνει μια πανσέληνο παραπάνω από τις συνηθισμένες τρεις που συμβαίνουν σε κάθε εποχή (ή τη δεύτερη πανσέληνο μέσα στον ίδιο μήνα), και συμβαίνει κάθε 3-4 χρόνια, πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά, δεν το βρίσκω στα δικά μου λεξικά.

Όσο για τον συνδυασμό blue και harvest, υποθέτω ότι εννοεί ότι αυτή η φθινοπωρινή πανσέληνος τυχαίνει να είναι και blue, δηλαδή παραπανίσια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2009)

Μήπως αναφέρεται στο Samhain (a festival on the end of the harvest season in Gaelic and Brythonic cultures), με το οποίο υπάρχει κάποιο μπέρδεμα, π.χ. εδώ: «The Celts called it Samhain, which means 'summer's end', according to their ancient two-fold division of the year, when summer ran from Beltane to Samhain and winter ran from Samhain to Beltane. [...] Not only is Samhain the end of autumn; it is also, more importantly, the end of the old year and the beginning of the new».

Μετάφραση για το _blue moon_ δεν έχουμε, αφού άλλωστε δεν έχουν αποφασίσει οι Αγγλοσάξονες τι είναι ακριβώς:

Folklore gave each moon a name according to its time of year. A moon which came too early had no folk name - and was called a blue moon - bringing the correct seasonal timings for future moons
The Farmer's Almanac defined blue moon as an extra full moon that occurred in a season; one season was normally three full moons. If a season had four full moons, then the third full moon was named a blue moon.
Recent popular usage defined a blue moon as the second full moon in a month, stemming from an interpretation error made in 1946 that was discovered in 1999. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_moon


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2009)

Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι είναι λάθος. Λίγο πιο κάτω λέει ότι το φθινόπωρο signals rebirth and rejuvenation. Βρε, μπας κι έχουν μπερδέψει το φθινόπωρο με την άνοιξη; Ή τις βούρτσες με τις βρούβες;

Όσο για το blue moon, αν ψάξεις το διαδίκτυο, θα βρεις ότι ακόμα και εφημερίδες το αναφέρουν Γαλάζια ή Μπλε Σελήνη, αλλά δεν είναι επίσημη απόδοση, σωστά; Μα, τέλος πάντων, σε 5.000.000 λέξεις, δεν βρήκαμε κι εμείς μια απόδοση για το blue moon;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2009)

Ναι, λάθος έγραψα «μετάφραση δεν έχουμε». Εννοούσα ότι δεν έχουμε δικό μας όρο. Απλώς λέμε «η δεύτερη πανσέληνος του μήνα / στον ίδιο μήνα». Έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν είναι επίσημος όρος της αστρονομίας, λαογραφία είναι. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να προσθέτουμε ένα «όπως το λένε οι Αγγλοσάξονες» δίπλα στο όποιο «γαλάζιο φεγγάρι».


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Όσο για τον συνδυασμό blue και harvest, υποθέτω ότι εννοεί ότι αυτή η φθινοπωρινή πανσέληνος τυχαίνει να είναι και blue, δηλαδή παραπανίσια.


 
Αυτό καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ, για ν' αρχίσω από το εύκολο.
Για την αρχή/τέλος του φθινοπώρου έχει κππ δίκιο ο Νίκελ για το Samhain και τις 2 αντί 4 εποχές των Κελτών. 
Φαίνεται πως πέσαμε σε καλό παράδειγμα αυτού εδώ: ...apart from the semantic and stylistic factors involved in the translation process, culturally-specific references constitute one of the most difficult factors to account for in the process of transfer for a different linguistic and cultural readership.

Εδώ σε θέλω, κάβουρα, κι άσε την καβουρίνα
να πάει βόλτα τα παιδιά, έστω και στη Ραφήνα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2009)

Πάντως, αν έχουμε _*δεύτερη πανσέληνο μέσα στον Σεπτέμβρη*_, η πρώτη πρέπει να είναι πρωτομηνιά και η δεύτερη στις 30, έτσι;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2009)

Προφανώς. Και την ονομάζουν harvest moon επειδή πέφτει κοντά στις 23.

Προσθήκη: Σκέφτηκα μήπως ίσχυε η δεύτερη έννοια του blue moon, δηλαδή μια παραπανίσια πανσέληνος μέσα στο τρίμηνο, αλλά μετά υπολόγισα ότι δεν στέκει, γιατί ονομάζουν blue όχι οποιαδήποτε από τις τέσσερις, αλλά την τρίτη. Δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν λοιπόν η τρίτη πανσέληνος από τις τέσσερις του τριμήνου Ιούλιος-Αύγουστος-Σεπτέμβριος να είναι κοντά στις 23 Σεπτεμβρίου, μόνο η τέταρτη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2009)

Δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ με τίποτα στο ζητούμενο, στο μυαλό μου γυροφέρνουν άπειρες εκτελέσεις του Blue Moon, Δυο Φεγγάρια τον Αύγουστο, Η Χρονιά με τα 13 Φεγγάρια, λύκοι να ουρλιάζουν στην πανσέληνο (και ο Howlin' Wolf) και παγανιστικές, σκοτεινές κέλτικες τελετουργίες με νεράιδες και μάγισσες να χορεύουν σεληνιασμένες...

Μια (πολλαπλή) ερώτηση μόνο. Πού συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά; Σε ποιο τόπο και ποια ιστορική εποχή; Σωστά υποθέτω ότι είναι υπότιτλος;

Αν το είχα εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή, μπορεί και να το έσφαζα στο γόνα με ένα ωραιότατο, ασαφές "φθινοπωρινή πανσέληνος"...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2009)

Δυστυχώς εκτυλίσσεται στον Νεραϊδόκοσμο. Είναι η νέα ταινία με την Τίνκερ Μπελ. Δεν μπορώ να το σφάξω εντελώς, γιατί παρακάτω λέει ότι με το φως της γαλάζιας πανσελήνου θα φτιάξουν γαλάζια νεραϊδόσκονη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2009)

Και γιατί δεν βάζεις ένα «μπλε φεγγάρι του τρυγητή» να σπάσουν μηδενιστούν όλα τα κοντέρ στον γκούγκλη;


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2009)

Αφού είναι παιδική (ή έστω προεφηβική) ταινία όπου δεν μπορείς να επεκταθείς και σημασία έχει η γαλάζια πανσέληνος για τη γαλάζια νεραϊδόσκονη, ο φυγόπονος, στερεμένος (προσωρινά, ελπίζω) μεταφραστής που κρύβεται μέσα μου σκέφτεται ότι θα μπορούσες να σφάξεις το harvest και ν' αφήσεις μια πανέμορφη, λιτή _γαλάζια πανσέληνο, _εκτός αν η ακρίβεια στη χρονική στιγμή που συμβαίνει παίζει ρόλο παρακάτω.
μαζί μ' ένα λινκ προς τα εδώ για να διαβάσει όποιος θέλει τις επεξηγηματικές λεπτομέρειες ;)
Για τα harvest moon και blue moon, πάντως, θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να καταλήξουμε και για άλλες χρήσεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι είναι λάθος. Λίγο πιο κάτω λέει ότι το φθινόπωρο signals rebirth and rejuvenation.



στο νότιο ημισφαίριο :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2009)

Λες ο Νεραϊδόκοσμος να βρίσκεται στο νότιο ημισφαίριο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2009)

Να επισημάνω ότι η πρώτη, η αρχική, σημασία του _harvest_ (και αυτή που υποθέτω ότι διατηρείται στο _harvest moon_) είναι «φθινόπωρο». Η «πρώτη πανσέληνος του φθινόπωρου» είναι μια μεταφραστική πρόταση και, όπως λέει και ο αποπάνω κύριος, στο νότιο ημισφαίριο μπορεί να σηματοδοτεί την αναζωογόνηση της φύσης.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...όπως λέει και ο αποπάνω κύριος, στο νότιο ημισφαίριο μπορεί να σηματοδοτεί την αναζωογόνηση της φύσης.


Δεν νομίζω. Και στο νότιο ημισφαίριο το φθινόπωρο είναι η εποχή που προηγείται του χειμώνα, δεν είναι η εποχή της αναζωογόνησης της φύσης. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πώς είναι δυνατόν σεναριογράφοι να λένε πράγματα που αντί να μορφώνουν τα μικρά παιδιά, τα παραπληροφορούν.

Autumn (also known as Fall in North American English) is one of the four temperate seasons. Autumn marks the transition from summer into winter, usually in late March (southern hemisphere) or late September (northern hemisphere) when the arrival of night becomes noticeably earlier.

*Meteorological*
Northern hemisphere: 
1 September – 30 November 
Southern hemisphere: 
10 March – 31 May 
*
Astronomical*
Northern Hemisphere: 
Autumnal equinox (22–23 September) – Winter solstice (21–22 December)
Southern hemisphere: 
20 March – 21 June


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2009)

Πλάκα κάνουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πλάκα κάνουμε.


Πες το, βρε παιδί μου. Βάλε και μια αστεία φατσούλα να βγάζει τη γλώσσα 

Μόνο που οι σεναριογράφοι δεν κάνουν πλάκα. Εκτός αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι, και στις προηγούμενες ταινίες έχουν πει ότι στον Νεραϊδόκοσμο τα πράγματα είναι ανάποδα.

The blue pixie dust restores the pixie dust tree.* Like autumn itself, it signals rebirth and rejuvenation.*


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2009)

Μια εικασία με αφορμή κάποιους (όχι μόνο) κελτικούς μύθους, που δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να παραθέσω τώρα:
Μήπως υπονοείται ότι με τη συγκομιδή ολοκληρώνεται μεν ο ετήσιος κύκλος της ζωής στη φύση, αλλά αυτό το τέλος σηματοδοτεί (μέσω της σποράς που γίνεται φθινόπωρο) την επανέναρξη αυτής της ούτως ή άλλως ατελείωτης, αέναης διαδικασίας;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 13, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μόνο που οι σεναριογράφοι δεν κάνουν πλάκα. Εκτός αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι, και στις προηγούμενες ταινίες έχουν πει ότι στον Νεραϊδόκοσμο τα πράγματα είναι ανάποδα.
> 
> The blue pixie dust restores the pixie dust tree.* Like autumn itself, it signals rebirth and rejuvenation.*



Άλεξ., μην πονοκεφαλιάζεις. Μπορεί οι σεναριογράφοι να το έχουν αναποδογυρίσει για δικούς τους λόγους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δυστυχώς εκτυλίσσεται στον Νεραϊδόκοσμο. Είναι η νέα ταινία με την Τίνκερ Μπελ. Δεν μπορώ να το σφάξω εντελώς, γιατί παρακάτω λέει ότι με το φως της γαλάζιας πανσελήνου θα φτιάξουν γαλάζια νεραϊδόσκονη.



Μια σκέψη σε διαφορετική κατεύθυνση: Μήπως δεν υπάρχει χρονικός προσδιορισμός όπως τον ψάχνουμε και είναι απλώς μια πανσέληνος (την άνοιξη) όπου γίνεται "blue harvest", δηλαδή απλώς η μία συγκεκριμένη πανσέληνος, όταν μαζεύουν τη γαλαζόσκονη;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2009)

Να σημειώσω ότι δεν πρόκειται, στη συγκεκριμένη μυθοπλασία τής _Τίνκερμπελ_, για ετήσιο φαινόμενο, αλλά για περιοδικό με περίοδο τα οκτώ έτη.


----------

